# McGregor retired



## barsnack

McGregor apparently retired....Publicity stunt or legit? Be a sad day for MMA if he does


----------



## banzi

not a single f**k was given.


----------



## spudsy

Publicity I reckon , think he said he'd decided to retire young not that he'd retired.


----------



## S1dhu82

Hope not i enjoy his antics and has put ufc on the back pages. Hopefully it's just him messing around


----------



## barsnack

S1dhu82 said:


> Hope not i enjoy his antics and has put ufc on the back pages. Hopefully it's just him messing around


 he had a snapchat of him meeting the Cork Football team at the airport the other day as he jetted out to a fight camp;...so hoping hits s**t talk...Would be a disaster if Cathal Pendred came back


----------



## AngryBuddha

Not even watched the little ginger t**t, however if the weight divisions were abolished, and he were to fight overreem, or dos santos, id spend 3seconds watching him get his little ginger t**t punched in


----------



## anaboliclove

Can't see it! Hope not I love the guy he's entertaining and his fighting style is awesome


----------



## 19072

banzi said:


> not a single f**k was given.


 That is the same amount of ****s given to all the mahogany dudes standing on stage for a plastic trophy...

Anyway... Just read he was hacked by Jose Aldo not sure if I believe that though


----------



## superpube

I thought he was booked for ufc200?


----------



## S1dhu82

Apperently him and ufc have had a disagreement over pay for ufc 200 I'm hearing. Conor clever dude will get his way otherwise he can go wwe like brock and earn millions there.


----------



## RUDESTEW

cant see it myself , needs to tie up that loose end first


----------



## DappaDonDave

S1dhu82 said:


> Apperently him and ufc have had a disagreement over pay for ufc 200 I'm hearing. Conor clever dude will get his way otherwise he can go wwe like brock and earn millions there.


 Wasn't Brock from the WWE initially?


----------



## spod

I'll be surprised if it's not something to do with money.

Nate Diaz has just announced his retirement too.

I reckon both are after a few more quid...


----------



## barsnack

spod said:


> I'll be surprised if it's not something to do with money.
> 
> Nate Diaz has just announced his retirement too.
> 
> I reckon both are after a few more quid...


 both deserve it...two best personalities in MMA...Have brought more fans to the sport than anyone else over past few years....read GSP now stalling over a contract...Reebok deal has been a bad decision for UFC


----------



## S1dhu82

DappaDonDave said:


> Wasn't Brock from the WWE initially?


 He started off there then went ufc but he was a ppv star with ufc and was still only getting 1.5m per fight


----------



## spod

barsnack said:


> both deserve it...two best personalities in MMA...Have brought more fans to the sport than anyone else over past few years....read GSP now stalling over a contract...Reebok deal has been a bad decision for UFC


 Couldn't agree more mate.

They've generated huge interest. Predicted PPV revenues are supposedly massive. It's a really decent card, but they're undoubtedly the main draw.

The ball's in Dana's court - either he pays them a bigger share of what they're gonna generate or he takes them off the bill and loses potentially millions in lost revenue.


----------



## Nu-Labz

I hope if it's true it's after the Diaz rematch and not his little bitch out of fighting Diaz again


----------



## Nu-Labz

News just came in that McGregor is out of ufc 200 because he's refusing to promote it. Ffs. Dana gonna have to work his ass of to get gsp back in for ufc 200 or the event is gonna be a flop


----------



## banzi

Nu-Labz said:


> News just came in that McGregor is out of ufc 200 because he's refusing to promote it. Ffs. *Dana gonna have to work his ass of to get gsp back in for ufc 200 or the event is gonna be a flop*


 He he still has Rhonda...oh wait...hang on....


----------



## scouser85

Heard hes on cprse to make 15 mil off ufc 200 so i doubt hes goin pass tha up


----------



## scouser85

Just read hes bin pulled from ufc 200 so looks like ita true


----------



## Nu-Labz

scouser85 said:


> Heard hes on cprse to make 15 mil off ufc 200 so i doubt hes goin pass tha up


 Supposedly because he's refusing to promote. I think something else has gone on there or he doesn't want another ass kicking off diaz


----------



## Nu-Labz

Or this is a massive double bluff that is generating x5 the interest it would promoting it normally and he turns out to fight after all this which will bring even more interest


----------



## EpicSquats

Why would he retire when he could make so much money fighting? And he's still young. Makes no sense. Has to be bullshit.


----------



## 0161M

doubt he will retire

shame about him not being on ufc 200, hope they can sort something out

paranoid conspiracy theory is, fake retirement, skip the diaz rematch because the ufc want to match conor "coming back from retirement" vs gsp for the biggest selling fight of all time

on a side note

gsp is such a great guy, his documentary "the striking truth" is on youtube and is fantastic, well worth a watch


----------



## ironman1985bcn

I think they are planning a retirement BASICLY for a massive comeback and bust the ppv rates and earn more.

Both nate and Conor are in this together.


----------



## Nu-Labz

0161M said:


> doubt he will retire
> 
> shame about him not being on ufc 200, hope they can sort something out
> 
> paranoid conspiracy theory is, fake retirement, skip the diaz rematch because the ufc want to match conor "coming back from retirement" vs gsp for the biggest selling fight of all time
> 
> on a side note
> 
> gsp is such a great guy, his documentary "the striking truth" is on youtube and is fantastic, well worth a watch


 That fight would be epic but gsp all day long for me


----------



## Nu-Labz

ironman1985bcn said:


> I think they are planning a retirement BASICLY for a massive comeback and bust the ppv rates and earn more.
> 
> Both nate and Conor are in this together.


 I'm thinking that now. It's all a little bit weird what's going on. I think they will both headline ufc 200 still this is just a way to get even more interest


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Nu-Labz said:


> I'm thinking that now. It's all a little bit weird what's going on. I think they will both headline ufc 200 still this is just a way to get even more interest


 Its too much money to just let go like that.


----------



## richardrahl

herc said:


> That is the same amount of ****s given to all the mahogany dudes standing on stage for a plastic trophy...


 I know which I'd rather watch, mate. A hell of a lot more care about the UFC, that's for sure.


----------



## banzi

herc said:


> *That is the same amount of ****s given to all the mahogany dudes standing on stage for a plastic trophy...*
> 
> Anyway... Just read he was hacked by Jose Aldo not sure if I believe that though


 agreed, no argument from me.


----------



## Pinky

Apparently White pulled him from he fight, as conor refused to fly to Vegas to promote the fight for 30mins. Mmmm im thinking there's more to it. White wont let him go that easily, he brings in to much money


----------



## p.cullen

Ive heard that he was due a press conference this weekend but one of his team mates killed someone in the cage 10 days ago so he cancelled it as he didnt feel up to travelling to Vegas to put on a show


----------



## RepsForJesus

p.cullen said:


> Ive heard that he was due a press conference this weekend but one of his team mates killed someone in the cage 10 days ago so he cancelled it as he didnt feel up to travelling to Vegas to put on a show


 Yeah apparently this has a lot to do with it, i'm sure witnessing someone die in the cage would have a profound effect on you but it still seems like a money grab from McGregor. He knows full well the promotional requirements he has to fulfill, and since Dana already set the standards by pulling Nick Diaz from his 1st scheduled GSP fight for the same reason, he had to do the same for McGregor


----------



## UlsterRugby

Publicity stunt. so what is he seen someone die. he is in a contact sport he knows the risks. He will be back


----------



## p.cullen

RepsForJesus said:


> Yeah apparently this has a lot to do with it, i'm sure witnessing someone die in the cage would have a profound effect on you but it still seems like a money grab from McGregor. He knows full well the promotional requirements he has to fulfill, and since Dana already set the standards by pulling Nick Diaz from his 1st scheduled GSP fight for the same reason, he had to do the same for McGregor


 I fully agree with you there but i think McGregor is a big enough player in the game that he can pretty much do what he wants just now. He will be back though


----------



## UlsterRugby

p.cullen said:


> I fully agree with you there but i think McGregor is a big enough player in the game that he can pretty much do what he wants just now. He will be back though


 Itys a cu nts move what he has done, all the other fighters will go promote even though they are in training its what he is paid for.


----------



## p.cullen

UlsterRugby said:


> Itys a cu nts move what he has done, all the other fighters will go promote even though they are in training its what he is paid for.


 Think your being a bit harsh on him, if you seen someone die in the cage only 10 days ago i think it would have a bit of an effect on you.


----------



## UlsterRugby

p.cullen said:


> Think your being a bit harsh on him, if you seen someone die in the cage only 10 days ago i think it would have a bit of an effect on you.


 I don't, but thats the way I see it.

He knows the risks its a contact sport. In my job when i saw people die in front of me at no time did i throw the head up and quit as its my job and i new what i was getting into when i signed up. As did he.

Its a publicity stunt he will be back to make his millions


----------



## p.cullen

UlsterRugby said:


> I don't, but thats the way I see it.
> 
> He knows the risks its a contact sport. In my job when i saw people die in front of me at no time did i throw the head up and quit as its my job and i new what i was getting into when i signed up. As did he.
> 
> Its a publicity stunt he will be back to make his millions


 you in the army?


----------



## UlsterRugby

p.cullen said:


> you in the army?


 Yes mate i was until a few months back.


----------



## UlsterRugby

p.cullen said:


> you in the army?


 I loved mcgreor and the publicity he has brought to the sport but I think this was a bad move considering he singed the contract to go do the promo for the fight he is being paid for. I would love to see the rematch again and hopefully a better fight but i cant help think this is a stunt and he will be back when it suits him


----------



## scouser85

Gsp would own conor bad imo if he cant beat a 10 days notice diaz theres no chance in hell he could hang with gsp

an im a massiive conor fan


----------



## Guest

He will be back in a month or two, it's gotta be all publicity, all for the media

David Haye's style


----------



## Diegouru

Oops...


----------



## barsnack

if he's retired, then we'll know as ALdo vs Edgar will be for the full belt.....Think its all smoke and mirrors...he;s in Iceland training, so somethings happened...our its all a plan, McGregor is a genius marketer, like Mayweather....remember Mayweather retired and came back breaking PPV records for fun


----------



## Nu-Labz

McGregor statement is class. Claiming he got to involved in promoting and lost concentration on his fighting so now he wants to concentrate on training and getting ready rather than promote. Here it is




__ https://www.facebook.com/thenotoriousmma/posts/1260441947357435


----------



## Colin

Nu-Labz said:


> McGregor statement is class. Claiming he got to involved in promoting and lost concentration on his fighting so now he wants to concentrate on training and getting ready rather than promote. Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/thenotoriousmma/posts/1260441947357435


 Looking more likely an agreement with Dana will/ has been made.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Colin said:


> Looking more likely an agreement with Dana will/ has been made.


 Yeah. I think this has been worked by Dana and Conor from the start. Conor saying he's retired and not promoting it and then his new statement has actually got ufc loads more interest than it would have done if they had done the usual thing. I think it's been a clever move on both parts. Make out conor and ufc have fell out and then he comes back and main events the show. Boom that's promotion at its best lol


----------



## 0161M

Nu-Labz said:


> Yeah. I think this has been worked by Dana and Conor from the start. Conor saying he's retired and not promoting it and then his new statement has actually got ufc loads more interest than it would have done if they had done the usual thing. I think it's been a clever move on both parts. Make out conor and ufc have fell out and then he comes back and main events the show. Boom that's promotion at its best lol


 Pretty much exactly this

Im hyped either way, lets get this fight onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Nu-Labz

0161M said:


> Pretty much exactly this
> 
> Im hyped either way, lets get this fight onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


 Can't wait for it. Hopefully conor is more prepared. Will be a cracker


----------



## barksie

ok heres a message from conor , think he aint retired,

this 17 hours ago

Conor McGregor

17 hrs ·

I am just trying to do my job and fight here.
I am paid to fight. I am not yet paid to promote.
I have become lost in the game of promotion and forgot about the art of fighting.
There comes a time when you need to stop handing out flyers and get back to the damn shop.
50 world tours, 200 press conferences, 1 million interviews, 2 million photo shoots, and at the end of it all I'm left looking down the barrel of a lens, staring defeat in the face, thinking of nothing but my incorrect fight preparation. And the many distractions that led to this.
Nothing else was going through my mind.
It is time to go back and live the life that got me this life.
Sitting in a car on the way to some dump in Conneticut or somewhere, to speak to Tim and Suzie on the nobody gives a f**k morning show did not get me this life.
Talking to some lady that deep down doesn't give a f**k about what I'm doing, but just wants some sound bites so she can maybe get her little tight ass a nice raise, and I'm cool with that too, I've been giving you all raises. But I need to focus on me now.
I'm coming for my revenge here.
I flew an entire team to Portugal and to Iceland to make my adjustments in preparation and fix my errors I made with the weight and the cardio prep.
With the right adjustments and the right focus, I will finish what I started in that last fight.
I will not do this if I am back on the road handing out flyers again.
I will always play the game and play it better than anybody, but just for this one, where I am coming off a loss, I asked for some leeway where I can just train and focus. I did not shut down all media requests. I simply wanted a slight adjustment.
But it was denied.
There had been 10 million dollars allocated for the promotion of this event is what they told me.
So as a gesture of good will, I went and not only saved that 10 million dollars in promotion money, I then went and tripled it for them.
And all with one tweet.
Keep that 10 mill to promote the other bums that need it. My shows are good.
I must isolate myself now.
I am facing a taller, longer and heavier man. I need to prepare correctly this time.
I can not dance for you this time.
It is time for the other monkeys to dance. I've danced us all the way here.
Nate's little mush head looks good up on that stage these days. Stuff him in front of the camera for it.
He came in with no s**t to do that last one. I'd already done press conferences, interviews and shot the ads before RDA pulled out.
Maybe I'll hit Cabo this time and skull some shots pre-fight with no obligation.
I'm doing what I need for me now.
It is time to be selfish with my training again. It is the only way.
I feel the $400million I have generated for the company in my last three events, all inside 8 months, is enough to get me this slight leeway.
I am still ready to go for UFC 200.
I will offer, like I already did, to fly to New York for the big press conference that was scheduled, and then I will go back into training. With no distractions.
If this is not enough or they feel I have not deserved to sit this promotion run out this one time, well then I don't know what to say.
For the record also -
For USADA and for the UFC and my contract stipulations -
I AM NOT RETIRED.


----------



## barsnack

RoidsR-us said:


> Overated imo


 think his destruction of Aldo is about as impressive as it comes


----------

